# Please identify this old Cannondale



## ibex333 (Oct 19, 2007)

Can anyone please identify this C'Dale, and tell me if I possibly sell it? If I can sell it, then how much can I get for it at it's current state?

I got this old bike from my cousin's mother when he moved to LA and left it behind. She told me it cost more than $2000 when she bought it new for him. I know that the bike was never crashed, and it's "physical" condition is fine I guess, for a bike that's been sitting on the balcony for a long time... It's the cosmetics that are not so good. It's quite rusty, there are no foam pads on the handles, the chain and other "movable parts" are covered with a layer of dust that I cannot clean off because they are covered with "motor oil" or whatever that stuff is called that lubricates... (If anyone can tell me how to clean bikes properly I'd appreciate it)
There are quite a few scratches on the bike but not a lot of them are noticeable. The seat is torn in a few places, but the damage to the seat is very minor - it's very much intact for the most part. The back tire is loosing air... I don't know if it's punctured because it holds air for a whole day after I pump it full.

I rode the bike and it feels stiff - it does shift speeds, but it feels "wrong" somehow... Feels like it needs tuning. It is hard to pedal - after an hour of pedaling I feel completely exhausted.(Usually I can ride bikes for hours no problem)
There is another "speed" that I was able to "set" and it's very easy to pedal on this one, but the bike doesn't go fast at this setting. Maybe I'm shifting speeds wrong? I never had a bike that has many speeds, so I'm clueless. 

I'm hoping I can sell this thing to someone who values Cannondales and restores them, and use the money I get toward getting another much cheaper, and simpler bike.



Here are the pictures. Please excuse the messy room, and whatever else....

[img=https://img514.imageshack.us/img514/4743/cdale001or6.th.jpg]
[img=https://img48.imageshack.us/img48/15/dale002jj9.th.jpg]
[img=https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2001/cdale003nu5.th.jpg]
[img=https://img48.imageshack.us/img48/4474/dale006ow7.th.jpg]
[img=https://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6374/cdale005ex6.th.jpg]
[img=https://img48.imageshack.us/img48/6271/dale004ib7.th.jpg]



PS: I tried searching for the 3.0 series Cannondale on the net but all search results look very different from my bike.


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

either an 88 or 89.lower end, you can go here:

www.vintagecannondale.com


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

i know my 3.0 road bike is an 89, i think that they did the 3.0 tubes in the late eighties then they went to the 2.8


----------



## CdaleTony (Dec 11, 2006)

I know that head tube logo is older than the one on my '91
CDT


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

You are the owner of a 1989 SM500. Suntour XCE 18 speed (3 rings up front, 6 speed freewheel in the back). And in 1989 they came in Teal or Charcoal Metallic. If it was in pristine condition, you might get $300-400 MAYBE. In the condition it's in now, I'm sorry to say, you'd be lucky to see $100. I wish you luck.


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

3.0 and 2.8 is just the frame type, like a predecessor to CAAD. 2.8 meant the frame weight 2.8 lbs. and for the 3.0 they had road and racing. the SM500 is the model of the bike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

ahh, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ibex333 (Oct 19, 2007)

slim0861 said:


> You are the owner of a 1989 SM500. Suntour XCE 18 speed (3 rings up front, 6 speed freewheel in the back). And in 1989 they came in Teal or Charcoal Metallic. If it was in pristine condition, you might get $300-400 MAYBE. In the condition it's in now, I'm sorry to say, you'd be lucky to see $100. I wish you luck.


Ahhh... Thank you.

I've been to so many forums and no one could give me a clear answer.


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

looks like a hybrid


----------

